# The greeting.



## Zuiun (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, here I am.

This forum was recommended to me by another member, who told me, essentially, that I'd be forever a wimp if I didn't join.  Then, in a deft display of reverse psychology said, "or don't, it's no big deal."  Being the sucker that I am for mental gambits, I found myself signing up.

So who is this person?  Well, those beans are not for me to spill.  Everyone loves a mystery.

Who am I?  I'm not Spider-man, that's for sure.  The last spider to bite me wasn't radioactive, and I still hold a grudge about it.

I've been playing at arranging words into groupings that I hope make sense for as long as I can remember.  I'm also a designer of the graphical variety.  And when I'm feeling frisky, I like to photograph things.

That about wraps it up for the greeting.  Now all I have to do is get over my hang-ups about letting strangers read my work.  (Either that, or work on making the lot of you not so much strangers.)

-- Rob


----------



## Hawke (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the community, Rob. Glad that member got you to join. Enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to Writing Forums, Rob!


Nickie


----------



## C.Gholy (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Enjoy your stay, and have fun.


----------



## Zuiun (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!


----------



## Ungood (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums Rob.

Remember this is the internet, you have no way to know if you know me or not.


----------



## Zuiun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ungood said:


> Welcome to the Forums Rob.
> 
> Remember this is the internet, you have no way to know if you know me or not.



Very true.  Although it could be argued that you never really know if you *know* someone in real life, too.  heh

-- Rob


----------



## JosephB (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome. I'm a graphic designer also. 

Don't be shy about sharing your work! 

Cheers.


----------



## eggo (Jan 11, 2009)

The response,

Welcome


----------



## Eluixa (Jan 11, 2009)

Heya!


----------



## Ungood (Jan 11, 2009)

Zuiun said:


> Very true.  Although it could be argued that you never really know if you *know* someone in real life, too.  heh
> 
> -- Rob



Well depending on the setting and mood. the proper responses might be:

'Dude, you know me, I did your sister'

or

"That is a very enlightening thought lets us ponder the existence of existence and what involves truly knowing something - blah - blah - blah..."


----------



## Tiff (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome, Rob.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey there Rob and welcome to the boards.  Glad to have you.


----------



## Shinn (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, Rob. I believe we have actually met (though not in real life, which makes me sad... you are insanely interesting).

Welcome to the Forum!

I really hope you can find us to be more than strangers. :smile:


----------



## Foxee (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome, Rob, we celebrate your non-wimpness. I hope you're ready for the Feats of Strength and Trials of Terror that are a part of every initiate's entry to the forums. 

You may need a doctor's signature on the release form for this part.

After that it's just daily Tortured Brain Exercises so it'll be much easier.

Okay, so we really don't do any of that which is why I sulk a little now and then. Still, glad to have you on the forum. Here's hoping that you can overcome the fear of sharing your work.

~Foxee


----------



## Industrial (Jan 13, 2009)

Another weird one...haha joking.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Zuiun (Jan 13, 2009)

Foxee said:


> Welcome, Rob, we celebrate your non-wimpness. I hope you're ready for the Feats of Strength and Trials of Terror that are a part of every initiate's entry to the forums.


 
Feets of Strength and Trials of Terror?  Sounds about like the average day in my life...  Bring it.  haha




> After that it's just daily Tortured Brain Exercises so it'll be much easier.


 
Well, considering that my brain is already plenty tortured, I suppose a little exercise wouldn't hurt...

-- Rob


----------



## Industrial (Jan 13, 2009)

I know you are new to the forums but you don't have to sign your name under every post; we can tell who you are and your not writing a letter. 

YES. +1 posts. I am so awesome I have a high post count and it is sooo cool.


----------



## Zuiun (Jan 13, 2009)

Industrial said:


> I know you are new to the forums but you don't have to sign your name under every post; we can tell who you are and your not writing a letter.


 
Force of habit from spending half my day sending e-mails. : /

-- [blank]


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice to meet you, [blank].


----------



## Zuiun (Jan 13, 2009)

BlatantAssassin said:


> Nice to meet you, [blank].


 
Right back at ya!

Thanks for the tip, Industrial. I think I prefer [blank].  It has a nice ring to it.  haha


----------

